# استفسار عن ماكينات خلط الصابون



## mahmoudAziz2010 (4 يناير 2012)

السلام عليك ورمة الله وبركاته
أرجو ممن يعرف اى عناوين او طريقة اتصال بالشركات التى تبيع ماكينات الخلط او الخلاطات الكبيرة ان يفيدنى بها
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

